# Problem with Intel video driver on HP ProBook 4510s



## Antarex (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello! Sorry for my bad English... I am beginning FreeBSD user.

On my notebook HP ProBook 4510s <NX668EA> (Intel GL40 Chipset and Intel GMA X4500MHD graphics detect as GM45 in FreeBSD) I am faced with one problem with Intel video driver in FreeBSD 8.0 and PC-BSD 8:

If load system, enter login & password and after shell run, if start X and KDE, after sometime work in KDE then try to return to native shell (console) by press CTRL-ALT-F1, screen is blank, but in top of sreen very quickly runs (infinite) not read symbols. If press CTRL-C, then no reaction. But if return to X and KDE by pressing CTRL-ALT-F9 and at once press CTRL-ALT-F1 then (only at second time) happened correct return to native shell (console).

There are no this problem in Russian ALT Linux 5.0.0 (there at first time correct return).

As it is possible to solve this problem?


----------



## Antarex (Mar 10, 2010)

May be Intel driver 2.7.1 is very old? When in FreeBSD will be available last version 2.10? When KMS in kernel will be available?

Please, answer to my question...


----------



## adamk (Mar 10, 2010)

There is no timetable for KMS.  I do not believe there is any active development for KMS on FreeBSD, either.  The intel driver in the ports tree is the latest version that works on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## oliverh (Mar 15, 2010)

Antarex said:
			
		

> May be Intel driver 2.7.1 is very old? When in FreeBSD will be available last version 2.10? When KMS in kernel will be available?
> 
> Please, answer to my question...



There is more than that: KMS, GEM, DRM etc. Robert Noland is the only one working on this stuff (Xorg, nouveau, radeon/radeonhd, intel ...). So we have to wait or if possible we have to help him. There is some working Intel 2.9.1 driver without DRI, have a look on FreeBSD x11 mailing list.


----------

